# Rewards



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

How do you view rewards? 
Please list both your Enneagram type and your MBT.

For me it's not so much about the reward itself but more along the lines of the recognition that comes with the reward(s).

INTP
3w2-5w4-8w7


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> How do you view rewards?
> Please list both your Enneagram type and your MBT.
> 
> For me it's not so much about the reward itself but more along the lines of the *recognition that comes with the reward(s).*
> ...


Well, you are a three after all. I have 3w4 in my tritype and am self-conscious to a great degree, and generally want to be respected and recognized for my abilities and accomplishments, so that's a part of it.

Rewards in themselves don't do much for me, at least in the long-run. They can act as motivators, sure, but, but more than the material posessions or verbal affirmations, is reaching the actual end goal. Knowing I've accomplished something I've set my mind to is enough of a reward in itself, along with the results that follow.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Im not gonna lie. When you say "rewards" I think of sexual favors. Those would make me uncomfortable.

Now to the point....

Im ENTJ type 8w7. I dont know too much about enneagram so dont ask anything too detailed about it. 

How do I view rewards? Honestly I dont really care for them. They're nice and everything but Im not dog. If the reward is of the monetary persuasion then I will be down as long as I earn it through work. If its like an award or public recognition I really could care less. I like to know that I did a good job but having an event to celebrate it makes me uncomfortable. I think its because Im then obligated to be a smiling fool saying "thank you" over and over again to every congratulation i receive. 

Rewards seem a bit bothersome.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

I am highly favorable of rewards that come in the form of money, gift cards, and/or vacations in recognition of a job well done. As a matter of fact, I will feel more appreciated when rewarded in this fashion. I guess the old adage holds true for me...."Put your money where your mouth is". I also believe in "Show me the money". And, "Put up or shut up."

I also enjoy receiving certificates, plaques, trophies, etc as a token for a job well done. But, I agree with Chipps all the hooplah can make me uncomfortable and I can really do without it.

I'm 7w8 and ENTJ.


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> How do you view rewards?
> Please list both your Enneagram type and your MBT.
> 
> For me it's not so much about the reward itself but more along the lines of the recognition that comes with the reward(s).
> ...




INTP
3w2- 6w5- 9w1

I can relate to this.

Sure, the material aspect of reward is nice. Who wouldn't want gifts or a few sentence of validation once in a while?
However, what matters for me is the feeling that I managed to accomplish the assigned tasks with relatively favorable result.
That's the most important stuff, even a pat on the back would suffice


----------



## Master of Visibility (Nov 5, 2011)

Material rewards are not very important to me.

Being complimented on the work is nice although that is not what I would go out of my way for; I need to feel that I have succeeded competence at this aspect of life.

Did the actions involved in receiving it cause me to give up something? I have a constant fear of things getting worse and it is because of that that most actions are too risky; I would rather put up with a few things that I dislike then try to change them and end up with even more things. Although I have never been in a position where the bad far out ways the good; and I am wondering what I would do in that position. I still have a lot of growing to do. 

INTP and *5w4-9wX-4w5.*


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Im not gonna lie. When you say "rewards" I think of sexual favors. Those would make me uncomfortable.
> 
> Now to the point....
> 
> ...





n2freedom said:


> I am highly favorable of rewards that come in the form of money, gift cards, and/or vacations in recognition of a job well done. As a matter of fact, I will feel more appreciated when rewarded in this fashion. I guess the old adage holds true for me...."Put your money where your mouth is". I also believe in "Show me the money". And, "Put up or shut up."
> 
> I also enjoy receiving certificates, plaques, trophies, etc as a token for a job well done. But, I agree with Chipps all the hooplah can make me uncomfortable and I can really do without it.
> 
> I'm 7w8 and ENTJ.


Not so much some big party about it or anything for me (in fact a big party would be weird), but just a few people just saying "nice work" would pretty much do it for me:happy:

Must come with being a 3.... validation does wonders for me I suppose...


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> Not so much some big party about it or anything for me (in fact a big party would be weird), but just a few people just saying "nice work" would pretty much do it for me:happy:
> 
> Must come with being a 3.... validation does wonders for me I suppose...


 I understand. I feel the same way about money ... it does wonders for me.  I have 3 in my tritype so I can relate it's just I like the tangible goods more.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I lean INTP and am an Enneagram type 5 (don't know my wings)

Recognition for a significant intellectual/creative contribution and some moderate financial reward will keep me going for miles. I don't need my name on the door (or on a statue), nor do I need to be rich. 

I'd say I'm a pretty classic NTP that way, and especially INTP.


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

ENTP 
6w5 3w2 9w1

I value recognition but I actually detest attention. I think having meaningful experiences through authentic interactions and hard work while still being recognized is my ultimate reward.. if that makes sense.


----------



## VitaminDeficient (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm intrinsically motivated, but recalling prestigious rewards from the past definitely helps me progress. Recognition from people I respect is much more rewarding than something material. For example, the monetary value of university prizes give me less satisfaction than the achievement in itself. 

In the past I've tried to motivate myself with more tangible rewards, but when I actually got the job done I generally convinced myself I didn't need an additional reward. Efficiency at its finest. :tongue: 

INTJ; Enneagram 5-1-3 (3 raising its ugly, validation-seeking head!)


----------

